# Orbea Onix



## blw

*Obrea Onix*

Has anyone had any experience with the Obrea Onix? It looks like a good value for the price. It would be great to get a review of the ride quality.


----------



## acid_rider

*magazie review was positive*



blw said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Obrea Onix? It looks like a good value for the price. It would be great to get a review of the ride quality.


latest issue of Bicycling Australia (Nov 2004) had a test of Onix and it was given a thumbs up.


----------



## WAZCO

*I saw one yesterday*



blw said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Obrea Onix? It looks like a good value for the price. It would be great to get a review of the ride quality.


we weighed the 51cm bike at 17.5 lbs w/out pedals. For 3k on 10speed Ultragra I think that's really good.


----------



## runrideswim

*Onix Ho!*

Looked at an Onix last night. 54 cm Ultegra 10 with the Am. Classic 350's (minus pedals)weighed in @16.375 on a certified postal scale! I plan to ride it in the morning. If I like it, I am going to order a Centaur 10 with the 350's. The 350's weigh about 1.25 lbs. less than Mavic elites.


----------



## blw

*review ?*



runrideswim said:


> Looked at an Onix last night. 54 cm Ultegra 10 with the Am. Classic 350's (minus pedals)weighed in @16.375 on a certified postal scale! I plan to ride it in the morning. If I like it, I am going to order a Centaur 10 with the 350's. The 350's weigh about 1.25 lbs. less than Mavic elites.


Did you get a chance to ride it? It would be great to get a review of what your impressions were.


----------



## runrideswim

*Onix Ride*

I did ride it, since I am a newbie I am hesitant to rave about this bike though! Taterbug just got an Onix and is loving it. I doubt he would mind if you ask him directly for input. My local dealer is sticking tight to MSRP, so I am still weighing my options. I am going to test ride the new all carbon Jamis Xenith Pro in a few weeks. I can get one for $2,400 vs. $3,000 for the Onix. At this point in my bike evolution, I doubt I will realize a $600 boost in performance from the Orbea. I am still considering a Felt as well. All three of these bikes weigh in around 16.25 lbs. in my size. I liked the Onix best as it comes with a wheelset I would keep. Try Taterbug and see what he tells you.


----------



## Fredke

blw said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Obrea Onix? It looks like a good value for the price. It would be great to get a review of the ride quality.


I have about 1000 miles on an Onix with 9-speed Ultegra. Paid $2500 at my LBS. I love this bike. It's the first time I have a sufficiently stiff BB that the cranks are solid when I climb out of the saddle (I'm rather heavy---6'0" and 185 lbs).

The first week I had the bike I went out for a 50 mile ride and felt so good that I ended up making it a century. 

The handling is quite sweet. Its cornering is very solid and has been inspiring me to become a lot more aggressive descending (although anyone who knows me will tell you that this isn't saying much).

The weight is a help in climbing, but I'm something of a lard-butt, so the stiffness is more important to me than the raw weight. I could stand to diet more weight off my middle than the whole bike weighs!

The one problem I've had with it is that the TT is a bit short for me---I have short legs in proportion to my torso, so if the seat tube is the right length, non-custom frames tend to put my nose too far out over the stem, and I can't afford a custom frame yet. This tends to put too much weight on my wrists and I've been having trouble with my hands going numb at around 40 or 50 miles.

Nonetheless, I would not hesitate to recommend this bike.


----------



## blw

Fredke said:


> I have about 1000 miles on an Onix with 9-speed Ultegra. Paid $2500 at my LBS. I love this bike. It's the first time I have a sufficiently stiff BB that the cranks are solid when I climb out of the saddle (I'm rather heavy---6'0" and 185 lbs).
> 
> The first week I had the bike I went out for a 50 mile ride and felt so good that I ended up making it a century.
> 
> The handling is quite sweet. Its cornering is very solid and has been inspiring me to become a lot more aggressive descending (although anyone who knows me will tell you that this isn't saying much).
> 
> The weight is a help in climbing, but I'm something of a lard-butt, so the stiffness is more important to me than the raw weight. I could stand to diet more weight off my middle than the whole bike weighs!
> 
> The one problem I've had with it is that the TT is a bit short for me---I have short legs in proportion to my torso, so if the seat tube is the right length, non-custom frames tend to put my nose too far out over the stem, and I can't afford a custom frame yet. This tends to put too much weight on my wrists and I've been having trouble with my hands going numb at around 40 or 50 miles.
> 
> Nonetheless, I would not hesitate to recommend this bike.


Thanks for the review. You say the BB is stiff, but how is it for giving a comfortable ride. Stiff and quick aren't that important to me anymore. I'm looking for something that is comfortable and doesn't beat me up. On your 50 mile turned century ride-you said it felt so good you kept riding. Was it good,fast and quick,or good comfortable and forgiving?
Thanks for your thoughts


----------



## Fredke

blw said:


> Thanks for the review. You say the BB is stiff, but how is it for giving a comfortable ride. Stiff and quick aren't that important to me anymore. I'm looking for something that is comfortable and doesn't beat me up. On your 50 mile turned century ride-you said it felt so good you kept riding. Was it good,fast and quick,or good comfortable and forgiving?
> Thanks for your thoughts


To me, it's a super-comfortable ride. I don't feel a lot of road vibration in my seat and apart from the issue with having more weight on my wrists than I'd prefer, I'm really enjoying it. The limiting factor on my rides is mostly running out of energy, not discomfort. For example, after the century I described, I ate a huge dinner and far from feeling beaten up the next day, as I've felt after other centuries, I was ready to hop back on the bike and go for another (shorter) ride.

To understand where I'm coming from, though, before this bike I'd been riding aluminum for ten years, so my perceptions may be different from yours and any carbon frame might have seemed as nice. To me, the real strengths of the bike are its responsiveness and stiffness, but I've been quite happy with the comfort as well. I hadn't expected that a bike could be this responsive and at the same time so comfortable after several hours in the saddle.

You may find that you want something different. Steel or titanium can be very nice materials. They're too whippy for me, but they might give you a nicer ride if you're not as concerned as I am with stiffness and response. Also, the geometry of the Onix felt so good to me---I really feel as though the bike becomes part of me---that I stopped comparison shopping and placed an order right after I test-rode it. You might find that another geometry suits you better.

Take one for a long test ride. We don't know each other and nothing I say could be nearly as useful to you as taking one out for a spin. Also, a good bike shop could probably give you better advice than I can about how well this bike would suit your desires. What I can tell you with confidence is that this bike is worth your taking the time to check out.


----------



## blw

Fredke said:


> To me, it's a super-comfortable ride. I don't feel a lot of road vibration in my seat and apart from the issue with having more weight on my wrists than I'd prefer, I'm really enjoying it. The limiting factor on my rides is mostly running out of energy, not discomfort. For example, after the century I described, I ate a huge dinner and far from feeling beaten up the next day, as I've felt after other centuries, I was ready to hop back on the bike and go for another (shorter) ride.
> 
> To understand where I'm coming from, though, before this bike I'd been riding aluminum for ten years, so my perceptions may be different from yours and any carbon frame might have seemed as nice. To me, the real strengths of the bike are its responsiveness and stiffness, but I've been quite happy with the comfort as well. I hadn't expected that a bike could be this responsive and at the same time so comfortable after several hours in the saddle.
> 
> You may find that you want something different. Steel or titanium can be very nice materials. They're too whippy for me, but they might give you a nicer ride if you're not as concerned as I am with stiffness and response. Also, the geometry of the Onix felt so good to me---I really feel as though the bike becomes part of me---that I stopped comparison shopping and placed an order right after I test-rode it. You might find that another geometry suits you better.
> 
> Take one for a long test ride. We don't know each other and nothing I say could be nearly as useful to you as taking one out for a spin. Also, a good bike shop could probably give you better advice than I can about how well this bike would suit your desires. What I can tell you with confidence is that this bike is worth your taking the time to check out.



Thanks for taking the time to give your impressions. I appreciate the input.


----------



## cyclopath

*Onix*

Just bought my Onix last week. A little to early for a comprehensive review. I took it out for about 50 miles from the bike shop. It is a high performance bike. If you want soft and easy, this probably wouldn't be the bike for you. As was mentioned, the bb is stiff. The external bearings of the bb help with this. You definitely can feel the difference in feel coming from al to carbon. It is smooth and responsive. It is a good climber. I am 55 yrs old and had been riding a CAAD5. You don't get the harsh road vibration. However, if you expect a soft ride with air shocks, you won't get it with this bike.


----------



## Angelracer

I just ordered my Onix last friday with Campy Centuar and with AC 350's. I havent tried one out yet, but I know Im going to love it. Orbea's are sweet rides. I guess my bike will be inside the 16 lbs range cause of the AC 350's!!! I cant wait to race it and ride it!!!


----------



## blw

Angelracer said:


> I just ordered my Onix last friday with Campy Centuar and with AC 350's. I havent tried one out yet, but I know Im going to love it. Orbea's are sweet rides. I guess my bike will be inside the 16 lbs range cause of the AC 350's!!! I cant wait to race it and ride it!!!



After you get a chance to put some miles in, give us a ride report and your impressions of how the bike handles. The Pros and the cons etc...


----------



## Angelracer

blw said:


> After you get a chance to put some miles in, give us a ride report and your impressions of how the bike handles. The Pros and the cons etc...


Well so far it was ordered last monday and it was in by this past friday, but the shop is putting it together right now. But I still got to come up with some more cash on it, I still havent payed all of it due to my low income college budget. But yeah once I get it I'll put plenty of miles on it to tell you more about it. Ive read other dissucsions in this forum that some manager of Orbea USA said that if your looking for a good race frame, the Onix is the stiffest, and the next down from that is the Lobular 50 (his best recomendations) I was going to get a Lobular 50. But for a few hundred more I could get their stiffest frame they make, it'll be worth it. After reading so much about it, so far I am very satisfied with what Im getting. I suggest the AC Sprint 350's saying they are worth $200 more than vento's or the Mavics. I know after school is out the next thing for my bike is an extra set of heavier wheels, the AC's will be strictly racing wheels. Have any of you seen the handle bars on this bike? Its really sweet and a new design for ITM, their oval shaped, I bet their very comfy. Well I'll have it in about two weeks so I'll give you all an update then


----------



## cyclopath

Pro:
The handling on this bike is excellent. The bottom bracket makes a lot of difference on climbs. I did the LaSalle loop in Moab last week. I was conserving energy and staying with the guys, not knowing how far to the top. By the time we started to descend, I felt like I had alot left in the tank. This is the first time that has ever happened to me with this group. I notice as I apply force to the pedal, that there is more of a power transition to the wheels. This I suppose is due to the stiffness of the BB and the external bearings (FSA). I wrapped the bar with an additional gel tape, which sucks up more vibration than normal. It was a 62 mile ride with a pretty descent climb and I am totally impressed with the bike. I bought it at Poison Spider Bicycles in Moab, Utah. They gave me great service and great prices on accessories.
Con:
the www.Orbea.com on the chain stay. I could really do without it. Have tried to put a carbon lizard skin over the chain stay. Complete waste of my $15. Terrible product, doesn't stick. Those guys at LS ought to be embarrased by their product...I would.

Here's a pic in Zion Nat'l Park. The bb was cut off


----------



## santosjep

I'm using a Lizard skin foam wrap around protector on my chain stay. Works well for me. I didn't really look at the carbon guard as an option though. 

Nice rig!

Joe


----------



## cyclopath

I bought a couple of those for my boys and their mtb's. They work good for them. I am a little lazy with my pedal stroke and seem to brush the foam pad as my heel comes up. Thought the carbon one would be just the ticket...oh well...


----------



## DrRoebuck

I've been looking for a bike to replace my CAD3 and started test riding yesterday. My rides have been short -- just a few miles because I'm nervous as hell riding a bike that isn't mine -- but they've had mixed terrain and given me good ideas of the bikes I'm trying.

Ridley Boreas - AL frame. Very responsive but hard to control when you're out of the saddle. The bike literally felt like it was all over the place beneath me. I'm sure I would get used to it over time, but that seems like a lot of wasted energy to keep that thing controlled.

Cannondale Six13 - This was my dream bike. It felt good, but definitely not as lively as I expected. Of course, I had just ridden the Ridley, so I'm sure that altered my perception.

Cervelo - Forgot the model name, but this is the bike that Team CSC uses. I loved this ride. Corned beautifully and great, great power transfer on the flats. All three of these bikes were fantastic on a short, steep hill.

Cannondale R2000 - Optimo frame. This felt suprisingly similar to my CAD3. I expected more of a difference after 5 generations of CAAD frames. Oh well. Compared to the previous 3, it wasn't so hot. It was especially tough on the same short, steep hill. The other bikes seemed to guide me up the hill. This one acted like it was afraid of heights.

And finally, Orbea Onix - I knew this was the bike I wanted before I even left the parking lot. Amazingly responsive and stiff. Had the same feeling of power transfer of the Cervelo and climbed better than all the previous ones. But with all that speed and responsiveness, the bike was also extremely smooth and comfortable. It seemed to float over bumps. I'm a little concerned about the frame size, as I'm a 56 and they only have 54 and 57. But if I get the check I'm expecting from the insurance company, this is going to be next bike.


----------



## claudec

cyclopath said:


> Pro:
> The handling on this bike is excellent. The bottom bracket makes a lot of difference on climbs. I did the LaSalle loop in Moab last week. I was conserving energy and staying with the guys, not knowing how far to the top. By the time we started to descend, I felt like I had alot left in the tank. This is the first time that has ever happened to me with this group. I notice as I apply force to the pedal, that there is more of a power transition to the wheels. This I suppose is due to the stiffness of the BB and the external bearings (FSA). I wrapped the bar with an additional gel tape, which sucks up more vibration than normal. It was a 62 mile ride with a pretty descent climb and I am totally impressed with the bike. I bought it at Poison Spider Bicycles in Moab, Utah. They gave me great service and great prices on accessories.
> Con:
> the www.Orbea.com on the chain stay. I could really do without it. Have tried to put a carbon lizard skin over the chain stay. Complete waste of my $15. Terrible product, doesn't stick. Those guys at LS ought to be embarrased by their product...I would.
> 
> Here's a pic in Zion Nat'l Park. The bb was cut off


I'm a new one on this forum, and I usually speak french so don't bother with the mistakes.

From what I read, I'm interested in buying a ORBEA Onix, but I'm a little worry about the stiff character some people are taking about. I'm looking for performance but with some comfort. I'm riding now a Cannondale with an alu frame and it is very uncomfortable on bumpy road and potholes.

The other bikes I'm looking for is a SPECIALIZED Roubaix Comp 20 which has a good reputation for both comfort and performance. 

Thanks for any thoughts on this matter !


----------



## RogDog

claudec said:


> I'm a new one on this forum, and I usually speak french so don't bother with the mistakes.
> 
> From what I read, I'm interested in buying a ORBEA Onix, but I'm a little worry about the stiff character some people are taking about. I'm looking for performance but with some comfort. I'm riding now a Cannondale with an alu frame and it is very uncomfortable on bumpy road and potholes.
> 
> The other bikes I'm looking for is a SPECIALIZED Roubaix Comp 20 which has a good reputation for both comfort and performance.
> 
> Thanks for any thoughts on this matter !


I've had my Onix for about six weeks now and would characterize the ride as stiff but not harsh. In fact, I bought the Onix because I thought the other carbon-framed bikes I test rode seemed skewed too far towards comfort. The Onix seemed the perfect balance between comfort and performance.

The Specialized was not one of the bikes I test rode, so I can't make a direct comparison there. But I did try a Cannondale R900 before I started focusing on carbon bikes, and I found it very uncomfortable. The Onix is far better than it in terms of comfort.


----------



## cyclopath

I have had my Onix for about 2 months now. As RogDog characterizes it, stiff but not harsh. I have Kyrsium Elite wheels which are known to be a bit on the harsh side, and it is nothing like my CADD5. I am 55 yrs old and needed a bike that could maximize my strength but also could be comfortable for a Century and Double. I wouldn't let the word stiff scare you. When I refer to stiff, I'm identifying very little flex in the bb and frame and transfer of power to the pedals. The ride is not "stiff nor harsh". It is not as soft as the Roubaix and others like it, but then again, energy doesn't get lost in the bb and frame either. If you want a little "softer" ride with this bike, then let 4 or 5 lbs pressure out of the tires. As it has been noted in other forums on this website, that would give you more of a softer ride than buying a softer carbon framed bike. You then have the option to put the 4 or 5 lbs pressure back in if you need it. If I am going on a road that is rough and has recently been chip sealed, I have always done this, regardless of the frame. And I really don't notice the lower air pressure except for a little softer ride. I also put the specialized bar phat on and wrapped it with gel tape (it doesn't need it, but I like things very soft where I put my hands). The bars are super comfortable and absorbs extra road vibration. 
There are some things that I like very much about this bike. The wing bars are great, gives your hands a comfortable resting spot when climbing, the stiff FSA BB with the external bearings are nothing short of incredible. There is great transfer of energy from the pedals to the wheels. The price was right. It has a great look with the mix of nude carbon and paint and the finish is excellent. The seat wasn't anything to write home to Mom about, but then I had plans to use my existing Koobi anyway Prior to purchasing the bike, I talked to the guys at Orbea USA. They answered all my questions and I found them to be helpful, much more than mere marketers. I have not regrets with this bike. 
BTW, I wish I could write in French the way you write in English.


----------



## pauloh1

blw said:


> Has anyone had any experience with the Obrea Onix? It looks like a good value for the price. It would be great to get a review of the ride quality.


 The onix is a great frame value. Not as comfortable or as light as the Orca, not as stiff, light or race oriented as the opal. It is a half way point between the Orca and the Opal. If you are buying a 2005 you should get a pretty good price. I recently bought and raced an Opal and I can't say enough good things about the bike. In addition to the life time frame warranty, if you crash and destroy the frame with in the first 3 years of ownership. Orbea will sell you a replacement frame for $ 300.00. I'll never ride another bike if they keep producing bicycles of this quality and I'll always buy them from Jim LaBelle at Village Bicycle in Westport MA
This guy defines pre and post sale customer service. I speak from experience having bought 
6 bicycles in the last 3 years.


----------



## OrbeaXLR8R

*Onix ride characteristics...*

May as well throw in my two cents worth...I've put 3,500 miles on my size 54 Onix and prior to that I put about 10,000 miles on my Orbea XLR8R. Both bikes are full Campy Record with Mavic SSL wheels. The Onix rides like a Lincoln Town Car compared to the XLR8R! Meaning it's very plush vs the relatively harsh ride of the aluminum frame. The Onix has just the right amount of stiffness but the carbon frame does a great job of absorbing vibration translated up from the road surface.


----------



## Dj1130

WAZCO said:


> we weighed the 51cm bike at 17.5 lbs w/out pedals. For 3k on 10speed Ultragra I think that's really good.


I'm interested in Obrea Onix. My inseam is 30in. What size is better for me?


----------



## ccaddy

Onix 105 with Easton EA 50's .
Great first road bike after years on mtb's only :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

How do you like the Onix? I'm thinking of buying one too (the T105)

Does anyone know if the R1800 Orbea wheels are any good, can't find anything about them online.


----------



## ccaddy

The stock Shimano wheels are tanks .
About 7lbs 
The white tires that came mine (wire rim) were also on the heavy side .
I switched to Maxxis Xenith slicks and I lost more then a pound there 
and the decrease in rolling resistance is very noticeable :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

But the stock wheels on the Onix aren't Shimano's but Orbea 1800's (or are these rebranded Shimano's?)


----------



## ccaddy

The Shimano wheels may not have been stock for the bike .
It was the last Orbea in the shop and then they stopped selling them .
Thinking the wheels possibly got switched out at some time .


----------



## ccaddy

All ready for 2013 .
Dura Ace shifters , carbon bars , Ultegra rear derailleur , FSA carbon crank , Mavic Ti pedals , Schwalbe slicks , EC 90 seat post .
Currently sitting at 18.10 #

View attachment 277596


View attachment 277594
View attachment 277595


----------



## djrbikes

View attachment 277634


----------

